

 my 30 minutes project datetimenow.org - expertio
http://datetimenow.org

======
obtino
what's wrong with typing in the place name followed by 'time' in google?

~~~
bemmu
Btw. is there some way to ask google "when it is 10am in new york, what time
is it in tokyo?".

~~~
truebosko
It'll just bring back some results that _may_ be useful. However, Wolfram
Alpha does this pretty well..

[http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=when+it+is+10am+in+new+...](http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=when+it+is+10am+in+new+york,+what+time+is+it+in+tokyo%3F)

It doesn't understand the question exactly, but still shows the current times,
and quick math could tell you what it would be at 10am. Some playing with the
query and adding "timezone" into it gets you closer to the actual answer
you're asking though

------
cnu
Contains too much text which is unnecessary.

All the explanation about UTC, GMT, DST doesn't need to be on the page where I
come to see the time. The page for a timezone need to display only the local
date and time and the offset from UTC.

The left side bar is unnecessary if the search bar at the top works as
intended.

------
wccrawford
I don't get it. I suspect it doesn't work on Chrome/Win7 because there's a
blank spot on the page, and I don't see anything that shows time, no matter
what I click on.

------
frameworkninja
sorry, useless..

------
expertio
is there anyway to convert a address to its timezone?

say Lyon in France, there is only one timezone in France which is
Europe/Paris, but how to convert a city like Lyon or even a small town into
its timezone?

cause there might be multiple timezones in a country...

~~~
darius
[http://www.google.com/search?&hl=en&q=Lyon+time](http://www.google.com/search?&hl=en&q=Lyon+time)

~~~
expertio
how about le rabot? a small town in france

[http://www.google.com/search?&hl=en&q=le+rabot+time](http://www.google.com/search?&hl=en&q=le+rabot+time)

just need a way to find out local time, that's all

